# Garmin Trittfrequenz-Magnet auf Gundelpfad verloren



## bfri (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute bei einer Tour auf dem Gundelpfad bei der Abfahrt zur Gundelhard meinen Garmin Trittfrequenz-Magnet an der Kurbel verloren.  Zumindest verlieren sich die Aufzeichnungen in der zweiten/unteren Hälfte des Pfades. 

Wer in nächster Zeit bei Tageslicht von der Gundelhard den Pfad bergauf fährt und in der unteren Hälfte was sieht, darf sich gerne melden. Große Chancen erhoffe ich mir bei doppelter Fingernagelgröße nicht, aber man weiß ja nie. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## flyingt (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi irgendwo da hab ich auch mal son ein Ding verloren  

Ich habs zwar net gefunden aber als Tip zum Ersatz, ein ganz normaler Magent tut's auch. zum Beispiel bim Conrad bekommst du verchiedene schon ab 2-3 Euro. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (1. November 2011)

Hi,

ja, das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich habe gesehen, dass es für ein paar Euro auch Garmin Ersatzmaterial gibt. Mal schauen, ob der Local Dealer so etwas führt.  Wenn nicht, muss halt ein anderer Magnet irgendwie befestigt werden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bfri (31. Juli 2012)

Nur um das Ganze abzuschließen. Ich habe mir dann bei Amazon einfach ein neues Set "Garmin Ersatz-Montagematerial für Sensor GSC 10 für Edge" bestellt und wieder einen Originalmagneten befestigt.


----------

